What's your favorite AI sparring partner (in a computer strategy game)? - scorecard
======
fifteenth
The open source clones of Alpha Go are my favorite AI sparring partners. There
are several to choose from, and also several Go board applications.

My favorite open source Alpha Go clone is Katago
[https://github.com/lightvector/KataGo](https://github.com/lightvector/KataGo).

There are several different open source Go board/sgf editor applications on
which to run Katago; I use several.

KaTrain is my favorite:
[https://github.com/sanderland/katrain](https://github.com/sanderland/katrain)

I also use sabaki:
[https://github.com/SabakiHQ/Sabaki/releases](https://github.com/SabakiHQ/Sabaki/releases)

and q5Go: [https://github.com/bernds/q5Go](https://github.com/bernds/q5Go)

for batch review of Go games goreviewpartner is good:
[https://github.com/pnprog/goreviewpartner](https://github.com/pnprog/goreviewpartner)

~~~
audition
Alpha Go has generated a lot of activity in the weiqi community! I guess
that's what happens when your AI beats the world champion in a match viewed by
60 million people (in China alone).

------
audition
For chess I like nibbler, which uses an open source version of Alpha Zero,
Leela Chess Zero:
[https://github.com/fohristiwhirl/nibbler](https://github.com/fohristiwhirl/nibbler)

